# Rough In for Microwave Vent



## tonynace (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm installing an over the stove microwave during my kitchen remodel and want to vent it to the outside to better remove cooking odors and smoke. I have not chosen one yet as I haven't had the time to research them yet, but I need to do the rough in so I'm ready to go when I do decide on one. Does anybody know if the rough in is standard for the vent between all manufacturers, or are they different? If it is standard, what are the dimensions, and what size duct connects to them?


----------



## jeff1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,

Vent should be the same on them all....venting up or out the back the vent is in the top middle or back middle.....microwave is 3&1/4" by 10".

http://www.applianceaid.com/over-range-microwave-installation.php Might help.

jeff.


----------



## tonynace (Nov 26, 2012)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Vent should be the same on them all....venting up or out the back the vent is in the top middle or back middle.....microwave is 3&1/4" by 10".
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll read through that.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Nov 26, 2012)

Minimum Air Changes per Hour:
15 ACH for kitchens


----------

